# To eric: Question about improvement with tape..



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi erici read your story that you have been improved a lot with the tapes wth the D and bloating(i'm concidering ordering them even if they are in english, i'm french and i'm 70% english speaking). My concern is not the D or C since i don't have really one or the other. In my case it's mostly G and PAIN!Like yesterday, i had a good meal but it didn't pass quite well ... and i had pain up to 3 a.m. This day i'm better, but i feel a bit my bowel. I had a BM this morning almost normal (a bit on the mud side ...).Anyway. *I would like to now how is it with the PAIN in your case after the use of the tapes? How do you rate your pain on scale of 10 (0 is no pain, 10 is you want to die). Is it variable during the day/week if you still have pain? *Thank you for you response.You can email me if you prefer.-----


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, my IBS was pain predominate with alternating C/D, but the pain was above the 10 scale if I had to give a number to it and is know discomfort once in a while. I went from four severe attacks a week to three in four years. I cannnot tell you in all the ways it has helped with the pain. I use to be worse in the mournings when I woke up and that is gone, I don't even think about it and if for a nano sec I do, I use some HT right then, but I do this twice a day now as reinforcement and for the benefits just of the state of HT.I had some incomplete evacuation and that is almost entirely gone unless I don't get enough fiber, honestly I can atually talk my gut into being peaceful and the muscles relaxed which was never possible before and might not make sense unless your able to do it.I could write a book on all this bernard, but suffice it to say HT is effective specifally on IBS pain. It even may be generating new neural pathways.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi bernard,I just wanted to say that I had the same concern you do, since English is not my mother tongue. Even though I read/write it ok, I had my doubts since I do my thinking in Spanish, not English. But the tapes are really clear and easy to understand; I do not think you will get a problem with the language thing since you say you are at about 70%.Just wanted to say that.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you zayaka26 for your advice


> quote:Bernard, my IBS was pain predominate with alternating C/D, but the pain was *above the 10 *scale if I had to give a number to it and is know discomfort once in a while.


Above 10!!!







I know what it's a spastic colon but above 10!!!


> quote:I use to be worse in the mornings when I woke up and that is gone


That's my worst trouble. When i wake up, my colon starts most of the time to make it's own game. Arggggg... can't stay in bed even during week-end to relax when i wake up.My pain is about to be 1 to 3 on a scale 0 to 10 (0=nothing).The problem in my (?) case is that i have also Tinnitus and BFS (Benign Fasciculation Syndrom). So when i try to relax (i already tried self-hypno), then i feel a twitch (fiber muscle movement due to BFS) in one muscle then an other one in an other muscle,..etc + that stupid Tinnitus .. and i'm completely disturbed of the relaxing state.Anyway i'll will try i think...---- IBS since 1980


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bernard, I'm sticking my nose in here...







sorry.I was just thinking about your dilemma, relax-twitch, relax-twitch.... spare me right?Well, on Mike's tape program, he tells us to acknowledge any distractions and then let them go & just listen to the sound of his voice. For example: My neighbor is using an electric saw. Yep, that is a saw, that is ok...... I'm safe.... back to Mike's voice. Could you try that with the twitching? Like "Yep, that was a twitch.......that is ok......I'm safe.....back to Mike's voice." Perhaps that would work for you?Like, your relaxation is gonna be different than mine because of your condition. But that condition is an "all the time thing" for you. Part of you and something that probably no longer alarms you. I don't think it has to mean that you can't relax, it is just that your relaxation will involve some twitching perhaps. That is just you. (We like ya anyway, twitches & all







) We are _all_ unique and we _all_ relax differently. It doesn't mean that since you can't be stock still that you aren't relaxed, in other words. I have tinnitis at times, not everyday, but on some days. I found that using a head phone & a portable tape player (or CD player) works really well at helping me ignore that incessant buzzing. I'm just listening to the sound of his voice and the buzzing is just background noise that I acknowledge and let go of.My pain was very similar to Eric's pain. Severe and debillitating. It would be like that for almost 3 out of 4 weeks, every month. Now, I only have it for portions of a day or two a month. Plus I no longer have that pain upon waking or do I even think about IBS in the am like I used to. I really hope you give it a try. We will be here to help you if you decide to give it a go.Hope this helped.







BQ


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank you BQI just want to say that *i'm no more worried* about those twitches







(all the time, due to BFS) and the Tinnitus (even IBS). I know i will not die from them (i'm stuck with all those things for so long ...). It's just a disturbing things







that drive me crazy. For example the Tinnitus is all the day and night and very strong







(check www.tinnitus.org, they talk about some sort of BT). I have an increase for the last 2 weeks. Even with earphone i can ear it (i'm listening to a song now in front of my PC). It's hard to sleep with that. I'm awaken by this.So the problem is rather a disturbing thing that you feel more when relaxing. For example those twitches is like someone that depress your skin with his finger for one second, in one area (calf for example), then an other one area, then another, etc.. without end







.you feel more these things when calm and relax.---- tahnk you again. Have a nice day


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry, I guess I don't understand. So I'll be taking my nose right outta here. Hope it eases for you. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bernard, yes the pain was very severe, I am not a woman, but I have a good idea what childbirth feels like. And that when on and on for 29 years.I know Mike will pop into this thread here for you bernard.I am not completely familar with the other conditions to make any comments on them.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Thank's Eric and BQ.I like this board.







My Tinnitus went down a bit this day (up to now..)?? May be because i'm listening to relaxing music all the day (?)(Classic music)By he way, i'm reading some books about Self-hypno these days.-- have a nice day


----------

